# Another model build



## Kenbo (Sep 16, 2008)

Started another model build this past weekend. This one is going to take a while but we aren't in a hurry are we? Needed to start the build by laminating some 8/4 walnut. Now, we wait until the weekend so that we can do something with this stock.


----------



## difalkner (Nov 27, 2011)

Anything with Walnut is a good start, Ken! :grin:

David


----------



## faith michel (Sep 10, 2017)

I can not wait to see the new model Kenbo... Good start....

Sent from my SM-J700F using Tapatalk


----------



## Kenbo (Sep 16, 2008)

difalkner said:


> Anything with Walnut is a good start, Ken! :grin:
> 
> David


I do love a good chunk of walnut. One of my favourite woods.


----------



## Kenbo (Sep 16, 2008)

8 hours in the shop today and 8 hours well spent. A lot of set up meant less actual work getting done but I'm happy with the results of the parts so far so the setup was worth it. More tomorrow.


----------



## epicfail48 (Mar 27, 2014)

Ooo, my favorite game, guessing what magic Kenbo is working this time!

Tanker truck maybe?


----------



## Scott410 (Feb 2, 2019)

Whatever it is, it looks awesome so far.

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## croaker (Aug 11, 2012)

Looks like a steam engine to me .
Will watch and see.
Excellent work as usual.


----------



## Mikhail2400 (Jun 20, 2018)

Awwww man! Not finished yet eh. Oh well ill just have to keep an eye on this thread for the next update. Maybe its gonna be a locomotive but whatever its gone be im interested. Keep up the great work.


----------



## Kenbo (Sep 16, 2008)

Another day, another 10 pictures. Used a rustic jig to be able to flatten the turning on one side and then drill the needed holes in the turning. Also got some front wheel assemblies made as well as some other smaller parts. Doesn't look like much yet but we are getting there. A dry fit finished up the day quite nicely.


----------



## Kenbo (Sep 16, 2008)




----------



## BigJim (Sep 2, 2008)

A steam locomotive, that is soooooo cool. My first thought was a light house. lol


----------



## gj13us (Apr 19, 2016)

BigJim said:


> A steam locomotive, that is soooooo cool. My first thought was a light house. lol



Same here. Then I started thinking, 'He makes trucks, and a lighthouse isn't a truck.'


----------



## Mikhail2400 (Jun 20, 2018)

LOL! It is a locomotive after all. That is looking great. 
Where do you get the plans for some thing like this?


----------



## AmishElectricCo (Jan 3, 2018)

Look like possibly a 4-6-2 Pacific.


----------



## Kenbo (Sep 16, 2008)

Mikhail2400 said:


> LOL! It is a locomotive after all. That is looking great.
> Where do you get the plans for some thing like this?



This particular set is from Toys n Joys. You can check their website to see their plans. This is an older set and as usual, there are missing dimensions all over the place. The plans have a ton of my scribbles all over them, filling in the blanks as I go. Pretty much par for the course but I enjoy the challenge.


----------



## Kenbo (Sep 16, 2008)

Okay, another 8 hours in the shop today and although it was tedious, I had a good time with it.
Enough of the chit chat....here's the pics.


----------



## Kenbo (Sep 16, 2008)

Well let's see what I did today. I assembled the trains cabin and added some details to it. I also cut and shaped the roof and the roof vents as well as cutting the interior section of the boiler. I turned a couple of barrels for the rear of the train as well as cutting the train's wheel links. There wasn't much more to report other than that but it was another 7 hours in the shop which is just fine by me. We are at 30 hours so far on this build and it is going well thus far. Everything may fall apart when I start making the wheels. :vs_laugh:


----------



## Kenbo (Sep 16, 2008)




----------



## Chamfer (Sep 6, 2014)

Exceptional as usual Kenbo.

Will stay tuned.


----------



## Mikhail2400 (Jun 20, 2018)

Bud you do beautiful work!


----------



## Kenbo (Sep 16, 2008)

Another 7 hours in the shop and another bunch of photos. I hope you enjoy them.


----------



## Kenbo (Sep 16, 2008)

Another great day in the shop working on the wheels. Finally got them done after 7 hours. Tedious, tedious parts. Fun day.


----------



## Kenbo (Sep 16, 2008)

While working on the train today, I noticed several holes (6 of them) that I neglected to drill. The problem was that they were on the boiler of the train. I ended up having to construct a silly little jig in order to hold the boiler at 45 degrees and keep the centre of the boiler square to the drill press table while drilling the forgotten holes. If it weren't for this thread, y'all wouldn't even know that I screw it up. LOL. I worked on the cattle pusher as well as the hand rails around the boiler and front end of the trail. There's something satisfying about taking your time to build little jigs in order to drill the 3/32" holes, centred on a 3/16" diameter dowels and then having everything coming together at once, while you blast your favourite music in the shop. I also didn't like the way the front wheels sat, so I broke them away from the train and sanded 1/32" off of the wheel carriage to get them to sit better. I'm happy with them now. Still a ton more to work on for this build, but that was another 7 hours.


----------



## Mikhail2400 (Jun 20, 2018)

I checked out a few of the hobby sites where a person can purchase the plans for models such as this. I noticed they also sold alot of the small parts pre-made such as wheels, rims, lights, etc, etc and I was wondering if you made all the parts or purchased some of them. I see now that you make EVERYTHING yourself. I like that! 
Been thinking about purchasing a good lathe alot lately and I can see anyone who wants to try their hand at these models would need one. Well a lathe and a good scroll saw would probably be absolutely necessary for building them.
Anyway the train turned out GREAT! From the level of detail and the time you put into them you must really enjoy the building. Thanks for sharing your build with us it was nice to see the progression as you went along.


----------



## Kenbo (Sep 16, 2008)

Mikhail2400 said:


> I checked out a few of the hobby sites where a person can purchase the plans for models such as this. I noticed they also sold alot of the small parts pre-made such as wheels, rims, lights, etc, etc and I was wondering if you made all the parts or purchased some of them. I see now that you make EVERYTHING yourself. I like that!
> Been thinking about purchasing a good lathe alot lately and I can see anyone who wants to try their hand at these models would need one. Well a lathe and a good scroll saw would probably be absolutely necessary for building them.
> Anyway the train turned out GREAT! From the level of detail and the time you put into them you must really enjoy the building. Thanks for sharing your build with us it was nice to see the progression as you went along.


You are talking about this build like it is done. It is far from done. I am not finished the engine yet and then I have to make the coal car, the passenger car, the freight car and the caboose. Hang in there, there's plenty more to come on this one. 

As for the parts, you would be correct that you can purchase them but I prefer to make everything myself. I don't like buying pieces for a model because I am limited to their wood choices as well as they are never as good of a quality as what you make yourself. Thanks for the kind words on the project. Stay tuned. Way more to go on this one.


----------



## BigJim (Sep 2, 2008)

Kenbo said:


> You are talking about this build like it is done. It is far from done. I am not finished the engine yet and then I have to make the coal car, the passenger car, the freight car and the caboose. Hang in there, there's plenty more to come on this one.
> 
> As for the parts, you would be correct that you can purchase them but I prefer to make everything myself. I don't like buying pieces for a model because I am limited to their wood choices as well as they are never as good of a quality as what you make yourself. Thanks for the kind words on the project. Stay tuned. Way more to go on this one.


That is so serious work ahead, I will be watching, thanks for sharing. The engine looks great.


----------



## nek.93 (May 2, 2018)

@Kenbo are you building track also?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mikhail2400 (Jun 20, 2018)

Oh wow I didnt realize you were building a whole train. Thats going to look great when its all connected up. Man I can see how a person could just carry on until the next thing you know they have a whole wooden city hidden down in their basement, LOL. Looking forward to more of your builds.


----------



## Kenbo (Sep 16, 2008)

nek.93 said:


> @Kenbo are you building track also?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I am pretty sure that there will be tracks, but what I would rather have, is a trestle bridge, the same length as the entire train to display the train on. I'm still considering how to make that though.


----------



## nek.93 (May 2, 2018)

Oh ya! That’d be awesome


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kenbo (Sep 16, 2008)

I only got one day in the shop this weekend but is was a good, 8 hour day working on the coal car. I would have liked to get more of it done, but the pieces, although they look simple, were very puzzling to make without losing a finger. I like challenges like those. I good mixture of table saw, scroll saw, hand sanding, scrapers and chisels made for an awesome fun day. I'm no psychic, but I'm thinking that there might be some more lathe turned wheels in my next shop visit.


----------



## faith michel (Sep 10, 2017)

it is looking so beautiful kenbo.. please don't hurry up.. your finger and your health is very important..

Sent from my SM-J700F using Tapatalk


----------



## Kenbo (Sep 16, 2008)

faith michel said:


> it is looking so beautiful kenbo.. please don't hurry up.. your finger and your health is very important..
> 
> Sent from my SM-J700F using Tapatalk


No worries. I intend to keep my fingers on my hands for a very long time. Thanks for the kind words. There is still a lot to make so plenty more to come.


----------



## Kenbo (Sep 16, 2008)

Another 8 hours spent in the shop today and it all started off with roughing out and turning some wheels for the coal car. I needed 8 but made up 10 blanks just in case of an OOPS and would you know it, I had an OOPS. LOL. I finished up the wheel assemblies and added the handrails of the coal car as well as the connecting rod between it and the engine. I had to turn the 3 identification badges for the boiler and a bell to install in my previously made bell frame. Well, after 67 hours, I can say that I will be taking a break from the engine and the coal car for now. I have a couple more things that I want to make for them but I have to think about how I want to do it. For now though, I will move on to another part of the train. More to come tomorrow I hope.


----------



## Kenbo (Sep 16, 2008)




----------



## AmishElectricCo (Jan 3, 2018)

This thread makes me happy! 

My grandfather built an N-scale model railroad in his basement. When you're a kid and you grow up playing with something like that, it never leaves your system. I've always been mesmerized by trains, especially the 1950's "transition era" when steam and diesel were on the rails at the same time.

Thanks for the trip down memory lane.


----------



## Kenbo (Sep 16, 2008)

AmishElectricCo said:


> This thread makes me happy!
> 
> My grandfather built an N-scale model railroad in his basement. When you're a kid and you grow up playing with something like that, it never leaves your system. I've always been mesmerized by trains, especially the 1950's "transition era" when steam and diesel were on the rails at the same time.
> 
> Thanks for the trip down memory lane.


Like you, I've always been fascinated by trains. (planes also). There's a ton more to do on this build so hang in there. I'm going to be starting some more cars soon.


----------



## Bob in St. Louis (Feb 11, 2015)

Fantastic!
The trestle would be most tedious, I would imagine.
My life lake the time for model railroading, however, I follow some groups on Facebook just for fun.
The dioramas they create (trestles included) are spectacular. But the amount of pieces and microscope "bolts" they use to create a trestle are mind boggling.
Rock on Sir, love your threads!
Bob


----------



## Mikhail2400 (Jun 20, 2018)

Amazing! Models looking great. Must be extremely satisfying to look at your models as you build them and see the project coming together so well.

Hey speaking of trestles theres one here over the Altamaha river that used to lift and let the old paddle wheel boats go bye. Theres even the remains of one old paddle wheel just upriver from the trestle but you can only see it when the rivers low. The trestle looks like it could still operate but I doubt its able to any more. The main supports it sits on were built back before the Civil War and its the site of the one battle Shermans troops were defeated at on his march thru Georgia. Supposedly you can still find old musket balls and other stuff out there if your lucky.


----------



## Kenbo (Sep 16, 2008)

Another 9 hours in the shop today working on the train. I've put the engine and the coal car aside for now and turned my attention to the passenger car. I spend the day making seats, milling cherry and cutting windows. Time well spent an now I'm spent.


----------



## Kenbo (Sep 16, 2008)

Today's work on the train took a bit of a science experiment twist. I've been toying with how to make the coal for the coal car so I got a metal coffee can and stuffed it with pieces of wood. I wasn't concerned about species or size and in fact, this stuff was just some kindling that I had lying around. I placed the can upside down to minimize the amount of oxygen that would be able to get into the can and then I lit the wood stove around the can and let it burn. Unfortunately for me, living where I do, I still need to use the stove for heat as the shop was chilly this morning when I went in to work in there. I eventually just let it burn out and cool and when I was done, I had some awesome piece of charcoal that I can now use to make the coal for my coal car. Extreme? Maybe, but I had a blast doing it. While I was waiting for my coal to burn and cool, I worked on the passenger car and turned the barrel stove and installed it as well as assembling the passenger car. I also cut the end windows and added the door trim. Next, I got the front and rear axles made and installed. And that, was another 8 hours done. I'm really looking forward to the work tomorrow as this thing is going to start coming together at that point.


----------



## Bob in St. Louis (Feb 11, 2015)

Personally, I'd have used a hammer on a charcoal briquette, but the results of your projects compared to mine say everything.
Rock on Sir!


----------



## Kenbo (Sep 16, 2008)

Bob in St. Louis said:


> Personally, I'd have used a hammer on a charcoal briquette, but the results of your projects compared to mine say everything.
> Rock on Sir!


I considered that Bob. But then I got to wondering if I could just make my own. Apparently, I can. :vs_laugh:
I've got (what I think) is a great idea for this coal car so stay tuned sir.


----------



## Bob in St. Louis (Feb 11, 2015)

That's the difference between you and I.
When asked, I'd shrug my shoulders and admit I found the easy way out. 
Where you would give detailed instructions on how you created your own.
I've said before, your work is inspiration. Thank you.


----------



## Mikhail2400 (Jun 20, 2018)

Chugging right along and looking good I see. What do you do with your completed models? Do you use some or all of them as gifts, sell them or do you keep them all? Some how I imagine a room with a miniature wooden world of amazing handmade models all around.
If you keep some then one day you should take a few pics of your favorites and share them with us.


----------



## Bob in St. Louis (Feb 11, 2015)

I can't help but to envision a single charcoal briquette in a blender bought from Goodwill for $5 set on "puree" for about 20 seconds........


----------



## Kenbo (Sep 16, 2008)

Mikhail2400 said:


> Chugging right along and looking good I see. What do you do with your completed models? Do you use some or all of them as gifts, sell them or do you keep them all? Some how I imagine a room with a miniature wooden world of amazing handmade models all around.
> If you keep some then one day you should take a few pics of your favorites and share them with us.


I keep all of the models and don't sell any of them. No one wants to pay the price for the amount of material and labour that goes into one and they all want it for nothing so I just keep them myself. I make floating shelves with welded heavy duty bracket to hold them and they get displayed in one room. I'm almost out of space on the one wall and will have to start on the opposite wall soon. LOL.


----------



## Mikhail2400 (Jun 20, 2018)

Kenbo said:


> I keep all of the models and don't sell any of them. No one wants to pay the price for the amount of material and labour that goes into one and they all want it for nothing so I just keep them myself. I make floating shelves with welded heavy duty bracket to hold them and they get displayed in one room. I'm almost out of space on the one wall and will have to start on the opposite wall soon. LOL.
> 
> View attachment 375245


I was right, you do have a room full of amazing wooden models!! I love it. I bet the Abrams was a challenge and the tires on the Willys Jeep had to be hard to make.

I can easily see someone looking at one of your models and thinking an offer of $50-100 as being generous. All they see is a wooden toy that doesnt have flashing lights, a siren or a remote control to drive it with. What they dont see is the hours you spent making sure every little detail is the absolute best you can make it. I considered myself a craftsman at a job where I built things with my own two hands and I had never really considered the value of wood products. Now after I have built a few things out of wood I have a much better understanding of the true costs involved in woodworking.


----------



## Kenbo (Sep 16, 2008)

Mikhail2400 said:


> I was right, you do have a room full of amazing wooden models!! I love it. I bet the Abrams was a challenge and the tires on the Willys Jeep had to be hard to make.
> 
> I can easily see someone looking at one of your models and thinking an offer of $50-100 as being generous. All they see is a wooden toy that doesnt have flashing lights, a siren or a remote control to drive it with. What they dont see is the hours you spent making sure every little detail is the absolute best you can make it. I considered myself a craftsman at a job where I built things with my own two hands and I had never really considered the value of wood products. Now after I have built a few things out of wood I have a much better understanding of the true costs involved in woodworking.


And THAT is exactly why I don't sell them. Nobody understands the effort that goes into making these because we live in a disposable world.
As for the Abrahms tank and the Jeep, both of those builds were also posted here on the forum.


----------



## Kenbo (Sep 16, 2008)

The build continued today with another 8 hours in the shop. I started off with cutting, shaping and installing the side trim for the passenger car and then I turned my attention to the wheels. Cutting the blanks, drilling out the recess and then turning each wheel individually on the lathe. Having one blow apart and smack me squarely in the middle of the face, made me very glad that I always wear my face shield on the lathe. No harm, no foul. Once they were installed, I cut, assembled and installed the four stair cases that were needed for the passengers to access the car. The coal car experiment continued by making a mold from scrap pine, lining it with cellophane and then filling it with expanding spray foam. Now, we need to wait for that to dry. But that was it for this week.


----------



## Chamfer (Sep 6, 2014)

Looking good Ken. Outstanding work.


----------



## gj13us (Apr 19, 2016)

Would you say that your skills are improving over time? When you look at your first couple models, do you see ways that you could do a better job now?


----------



## epicfail48 (Mar 27, 2014)

gj13us said:


> Would you say that your skills are improving over time? When you look at your first couple models, do you see ways that you could do a better job now?


Come now, surely youve heard the stories! Kenbo was born into this world with a chisel and mallet in hand, his first act on this earth was to build his own crib which made every carpenter in the area weep for the sheer beauty of it.

The rumors say he taught a CNC machine to feel love, simply by showing it a model it could never hope to recreate


----------



## Chamfer (Sep 6, 2014)

^ I literally just spit beer all over my phone.


----------



## Kenbo (Sep 16, 2008)

gj13us said:


> Would you say that your skills are improving over time? When you look at your first couple models, do you see ways that you could do a better job now?



There is always room for improvement on every project that I do. I don't look at it and think "I could have done a better job", I look at it and say "that was the project that took me to the next level".
It is inevitable that a person's skills will improve when they continue to work at it.


----------



## terryh (Nov 11, 2013)

Regarding the coal issue - why not get a bag of lump charcoal? There are normally lots of small bits and the bigger lumps are easily broken up. Lump charcoal is a better option than briquettes which are compressed powder. Also you can grill some steaks with the left over charcoal.

Enjoy your projects - you are one patient guy.


----------



## gj13us (Apr 19, 2016)

epicfail48 said:


> The rumors say he taught a CNC machine to feel love, simply by showing it a model it could never hope to recreate



O.k. This wins the Internet today.


----------



## Kenbo (Sep 16, 2008)

terryh said:


> Regarding the coal issue - why not get a bag of lump charcoal? There are normally lots of small bits and the bigger lumps are easily broken up. Lump charcoal is a better option than briquettes which are compressed powder. Also you can grill some steaks with the left over charcoal.
> 
> Enjoy your projects - you are one patient guy.


I considered it Terry but thought that making my own would be more fun and more challenging. After all, ANYONE can purchase charcoal and use it in a project. But how many people would go that extra mile and make their own for the project? Not to many I would think and that is what I like about my builds. Doing it because I honestly think that I can.


----------



## epicfail48 (Mar 27, 2014)

Chamfer said:


> ^ I literally just spit beer all over my phone.





gj13us said:


> O.k. This wins the Internet today.


Happy to help lads!

Ive got a huge amount of respect for Kenbos work, the amount of detail he puts into these models is mind blowing. Easily my favorite threads to see


----------



## Kenbo (Sep 16, 2008)

It was 9 hours of cutting pieces for the suspension of the passenger car. The coal experiment continues and I am almost happy with it. I also managed to get a coat of danish oil on the engine and the coal car.


----------



## smerk (Mar 26, 2016)

Putting finish on wood is always mesmerizing, but that is next level. Love how all the details just pop that much more


----------



## Kenbo (Sep 16, 2008)

Another 9 hours on the build today. I'm calling the coal experiment a total success and I really like the way it turned out. I started in on the roof today and I have to say that it was a total pain in the butt to make. The lower roof wasn't so bad, but the upper roof was the part that was the pain. Those aren't just dados run through a solid board. All in all, I managed to get the passenger car finished and at some point in time, they multiplied. I still have more to go on this build, including attaching the roof on the passenger cars but I don't want to do that until the interior has a coat of oil. More to come guys. Hang in there. I'm getting tired though.


----------



## gj13us (Apr 19, 2016)

How many passenger cars will it have? I'm thinking you'd want six or seven.


----------



## Mikhail2400 (Jun 20, 2018)

Dont forget the caboose and maybe even a few circus cars. Oh yeah you have to add the water tank refill station on the side of the tracks. The bank, saloon, general store, OK corral (w/gunfighters) and the cast from Little House on the Prairie. Have I forgotten any thing?


Hmm, maybe just the caboose. Then again you could have stopped with just the engine and it would have been a great piece of work. The coal car looks great by the way, you really set it off with the choice for coal. Add everything together and its all amazing. Thanks for the view.

P.S. Why do you have a little red wagon stuck to the roof of your shop?


----------



## Kenbo (Sep 16, 2008)

gj13us said:


> How many passenger cars will it have? I'm thinking you'd want six or seven.




Bite your tongue. :vs_laugh:

It will only have the two passenger cars.


----------



## Kenbo (Sep 16, 2008)

Mikhail2400 said:


> Dont forget the caboose and maybe even a few circus cars. Oh yeah you have to add the water tank refill station on the side of the tracks. The bank, saloon, general store, OK corral (w/gunfighters) and the cast from Little House on the Prairie. Have I forgotten any thing?
> 
> 
> Hmm, maybe just the caboose. Then again you could have stopped with just the engine and it would have been a great piece of work. The coal car looks great by the way, you really set it off with the choice for coal. Add everything together and its all amazing. Thanks for the view.
> ...



Well the freight car got started today. There will be the freight car and the caboose and I think I will call it a day at that. Let's not get carried away here.

As for the wagon on the ceiling...there are many things around my shop that have some kind of meaning. When my father was a young boy, he wanted a Radio Flyer red wagon but never got one for one reason or another. Years later, my wife and I purchased him this little red Radio Flyer wagon for his birthday and he had it in his shop for years. At one point in time, he brought it to my shop (when his was permanently shut down) and not too long after, my dad passed away. The wagon has lived on the ceiling of my shop ever since. Makes me smile and think of my dad every time I see it.


----------



## Kenbo (Sep 16, 2008)

Another 8 hour day in the shop today. I milled some of the cherry that was needed to make the freight car and cut the pieces for the box of it. While waiting for the glue to dry, I decided to apply the oil of the finish to the passenger cars. It took (what seemed like) forever. Once it is completely dry, I will most like apply varnish to the cars. All in all, some half decent progress today.


----------



## Terry Q (Jul 28, 2016)

There has to be more to the box car then that. Must be planning on filling it up with boxes or something.

Did I ever mention, I love the detail you put into these builds. Wonderful skills.


In woodworking there is always more then one way to accomplish something.


----------



## gj13us (Apr 19, 2016)

Terry Q said:


> There has to be more to the box car then that. Must be planning on filling it up with boxes or something.



Like the figure of an old hobo leaning against the door frame.


----------



## Kenbo (Sep 16, 2008)

For one reason or another, I didn't get to work on the model this weekend....(long story).....but my wife worked on something for the build. There was a facebook discussion about what should go in the freight car. I still haven't decided if there will be a cargo or not but the general consensus was that the freight car needed a hobo. So my wife felted a little hobo for the freight car. If you don't know what felting is, look it up. It's pretty wild stuff. Anyway, he is complete, with receding hair line, cigarette in mouth AND and lit blue lighter in his hand. We have lovingly named him Don the hobo and once the build is done, he will live in the train. I love this little guy.


----------



## ccsandsonsworkshop (May 29, 2019)

Impressive build!


----------



## gj13us (Apr 19, 2016)

Kenbo said:


> For one reason or another, I didn't get to work on the model this weekend....(long story).....but my wife worked on something for the build. There was a facebook discussion about what should go in the freight car. I still haven't decided if there will be a cargo or not but the general consensus was that the freight car needed a hobo. So my wife felted a little hobo for the freight car. If you don't know what felting is, look it up. It's pretty wild stuff. Anyway, he is complete, with receding hair line, cigarette in mouth AND and lit blue lighter in his hand. We have lovingly named him Don the hobo and once the build is done, he will live in the train. I love this little guy.
> 
> 
> View attachment 375777
> ...



That's awesome!


----------



## Kenbo (Sep 16, 2008)

Spent another 8 hours on the box car today. Made up the 2 axle assemblies and got them dry fit on the freight car. I also got the four doors and door tracks that I need made and installed. And that was the day.


----------



## Kenbo (Sep 16, 2008)

I spent another 8 hours in the shop today working on the freight car. In that 8 hours, I made the brake cranks, and finished off the installation of the two sliding doors. I also cut and installed the roof ribs and made and installed the ladders. Of course, being an idiot, I glued one of the ladders in the wrong place and had to bust it off of the side of the freight car. That's okay though because it gave me a chance to use my mini scrapers to clean the area from any glue and wood fragments. Gluing the axle assemblies in place was also done today as was the guard rails between the axle assemblies on the belly of the box car. I'm going to be taking a bit of a break from this build as I have a couple of other projects that I need to work on. Once I get those done, I will be continuing the build with the final train car; the caboose. Thanks for hanging in there guys.


----------



## Woodified (Mar 19, 2016)

Wow. Great work on the train.


----------



## GreyhoundGuy (Mar 18, 2017)

@Kenbo, I may have missed it in earlier discussion or another thread, but what do you do with these when you're done?

Absolutely amazing work!!

-Joel


----------



## Kenbo (Sep 16, 2008)

GreyhoundGuy said:


> @Kenbo, I may have missed it in earlier discussion or another thread, but what do you do with these when you're done?
> 
> Absolutely amazing work!!
> 
> -Joel




Thanks for the kind words. I have a room in the basement that has custom floating shelves all on one wall. The models get displayed there on those shelves. Selling them is never an option as no one is willing to pay the money for the amount of hours that went into each model and I am not willing to work for $0.05/hour. I will have to take a picture of the wall and post it here tomorrow. The train will be getting it's own custom floating shelf that will be 8' long. It's going to be interesting getting the steel brackets lined up just right and still be able to hit wall studs for strength and stability. It hurts my head just thinking about it. :vs_laugh:


----------



## Kenbo (Sep 16, 2008)

I didn't do any work on the trail today, other than to apply a coat of danish oil to the box car. I love the way the colour comes out.
And for those who were wondering, a picture of the wall of floating shelves.


----------



## gj13us (Apr 19, 2016)

Spelling it 'colour' instead of 'color' just added about $289 to the price.


----------



## Kenbo (Sep 16, 2008)

gj13us said:


> Spelling it 'colour' instead of 'color' just added about $289 to the price.


I didn't create the Canadian spelling, I just follow the rules. :vs_laugh:


----------



## faith michel (Sep 10, 2017)

Kenbo said:


> I didn't do any work on the trail today, other than to apply a coat of danish oil to the box car. I love the way the colour comes out.
> 
> And for those who were wondering, a picture of the wall of floating shelves.
> 
> ...







He is my friends father.. He was start a hobby 4 years ago... He produces 15 models in a year.. 

And Now he has a big company.. he has 25 staff..He produces 800 models in a year now.. He joins international fairs.. He exports models to Germany England Italy France and Romania.. He is very rich now.. He was start in a small room 4 years ago.. He has very big workshop now..

You can do it Kenbo.. You are so talent 

Sent from my SM-J700F using Tapatalk


----------



## michaelpugh (Dec 31, 2013)

It’s been several years since I’ve been on the forum and I always loved following your builds in the past. You have amazing attention to detail and patience. That wall is awesome!


----------



## Kenbo (Sep 16, 2008)

michaelpugh said:


> It’s been several years since I’ve been on the forum and I always loved following your builds in the past. You have amazing attention to detail and patience. That wall is awesome!


Thanks for the kind words on the show. This build isn't quite done yet but I will be taking a break from it for a while. Check back soon for the final pieces.


----------



## below_the_salt (Oct 22, 2018)

Kenbo said:


> Well the freight car got started today. There will be the freight car and the caboose and I think I will call it a day at that. Let's not get carried away here.
> 
> 
> 
> As for the wagon on the ceiling...there are many things around my shop that have some kind of meaning. When my father was a young boy, he wanted a Radio Flyer red wagon but never got one for one reason or another. Years later, my wife and I purchased him this little red Radio Flyer wagon for his birthday and he had it in his shop for years. At one point in time, he brought it to my shop (when his was permanently shut down) and not too long after, my dad passed away. The wagon has lived on the ceiling of my shop ever since. Makes me smile and think of my dad every time I see it.


That's easily the nicest thing I've read in quite a while. Really caught me off guard, cuz this isn't one of the sites where I expect to shed tears at some time or another. Dammit

Sent from my Moto E (4) using Tapatalk


----------



## Kenbo (Sep 16, 2008)

below_the_salt said:


> That's easily the nicest thing I've read in quite a while. Really caught me off guard, cuz this isn't one of the sites where I expect to shed tears at some time or another. Dammit
> 
> Sent from my Moto E (4) using Tapatalk


My dad and I were very close and there are many things in the shop that came from him. All of them have special memories and all of them make me smile and think of him.


----------

